# R58 basket size



## Finsternis83

Hi everyone,

does anybody know the size (gramms) of the R58 baskets (single, double and bottomless) ?

I own my new machine since last week and I can't determine how much coffee I should put in each basket.

When I try the traditional weights (7 and 14 gramms) I end up with my tamped grounds being around 3mm under the ridge and a totally wet puck after pulling the shot. Even so I don't tamp too hard.

I'm new in the espresso world, this is my first real machine and my only knowledge is a lot of reading... thanks for your indulgence.


----------



## t-c

I started out like that with my R58, I weigh out 18g for double, reweigh dry coffee (as my grinder likes to store some) make sure I have 18g in the basket gently shake it to level then tamp.

My understanding is its dry weight of coffee,times 1.6 (I have read some use 1.7) to output, in 30 seconds so

Dry coffee 17gX 1.6=27.2g

18gX 1.6=28.8g

So you need to put scales under your cup as to weight the output in 30 seconds.


----------



## Nimhbus

Thanks for that info - i just received my R58 - i'm finding that i get the puck sticking to the shower head, even though the weight is 18 or less, and below the guide ridge. any thoughts?


----------



## El carajillo

Fill your basket as normal and lock into M/ch, remove and check the coffee surface, if you have the shower screen imprint OR if there is coffee on the screen you are over filling the basket. Try placing a 1 p piece on the coffee puck and lock in ,if it leaves an imprint it is over filled.


----------



## Nimhbus

just got the bottomless Rocket portafilter ; it's huge! must be 21g, i guess, as an 18g shot hardly touches the sides, if you see what i mean.


----------

